# pedal to crank tap size?



## calgarydave (Jan 12, 2004)

I see on the Park Tool website that they say to use a 9/16"-20 tap. Is this a bike specific size? I am a machinist and only see 9/16"-18 UNF in any of my charts. I measure the pedal threads to be metric at 14x1.25mm and have that size of tap in stock (another non-standard configuration).
Anyone know the tap size for sure?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Calvin Jones-Park Tool (Jan 13, 2004)

The tap and thread is 9/16" x 20 tpi. Use a thread pitch gauge on the pitch. It is fairly close to the metric 14mm x 1.25. If these are older French pedals, they may in fact be 14mm x 1.25. The 9/16" size converts to just over 14mm. The actual thread size is usually slightly smaller then the nominal name. The 20 TPI is a pitch of 0.05 inch, or 1.27mm.


----------

